# Legend or Map5



## dreaming_luke (May 11, 2008)

I have an older QH gelding who is having difficulty with arthritis in his hips. It has been a long, cold winter here, and it seems that it has just done him in. He's been on oral joint supplements but like I said it has been a difficult winter for him and I've had to have bute handy a few times. Wondering if anyone here has used Legend or Map 5 injections and what your experiences were. I shudder thinking of the loading costs, but he is worth it!


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

I've never heard of MAP5, but here we use legend, and it works great, but we have it done intra(somethingoranother) - in the joint. The legend shot is supposed to work for months, but we use adequan once a week to make it last longer. 

Also, food for thought: hyluronic acid and glucosamine are not as readily absorbed by the body through feeding as they are through injection. MSM is readily absorbed through the body, and is an anti-inflammatory (cheap to feed, too!)

IMO, injections are better than feed through - and keep in mind that there are several "levels" of injectables that you can buy. For a long time, my old gelding was on 10cc of generic glucosamine injectable 1x/month. Then it moved up to 1x per week. Now we are on ICHON 1/month with every other week a dose of generic glucosamine. He is also on MSM, wich for his hips has helped Tremendously. 

Good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## Ryle (Jul 13, 2007)

I would go with Legend just becuase it has been proven in horses...Map5 is not labelled for use in horses. 

Legend or Adequan IM would both be good choices for something you can give on your own and they can be very effective.


----------



## dreaming_luke (May 11, 2008)

Yes thanks for the replies. The Legend would be intravenious injection, and was told to keep doing the HA orally as well. Don't want to be wasting my $ on that though if it's really not necessary. I will ask about Adequan, as I would be willing to try it for sure.


----------



## Ryle (Jul 13, 2007)

Oral HA has been proven to be effective, so I it wouldn't hurt anything but your wallet to keep it up.


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

Ryle, 
I had read an article somewhere that stated there is no conclusive evidence that HA works when fed orally...hmm... I might have to go read another article :?


----------

